# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Крякозябры вместо кириллицы в windows 10/11

## user_cyrillic

Здравствуйте! Уважаемы форумчане, нужна помощь, проблема в том, что у меня, после того, как я перешел с HDD на SSD (ранее этих проблем вроде не замечал) и поставил свежую win 10 появились траблы с локализацией кириллицы, т.к я учусь на программиста, то сейчас изучаем с/с++ и там, когда пишу на русском вместо нормального текста, одни крякозябры (аброкадабры, кто как называет) сначала я было подумал, что это проблема моего пк, и попросил помочь проверить теорию свою одногруппницу (т.к она тоже давно хотела сменить сборку и тоже думала, что в моем пк проблема) НО нет, экспериментировали мы, что на офиц сборках 10/11, что на кастомных, как на англ так и чисто на русском, сейчас сидим на сборке:
Windows 10 x64 IoT-Enterprise LTSC 21H2 с цифровой лицензией
(стабильная Виндовс 10 IoT-Enterprise LTSC (v.21H2 / 19044.1415))
установили эту самую сборку и сразу скачали dev c++ (2 различные версии) на одной у нас вместо русского текста в названии файла (он же должен называться безымянным, какие то квадратики) в другой же версии этой же программы, название нового файла правильно отображается, НО проблема в том, что при копировании кода с русским текстом, вместо текста знаки вопроса (см. скрин) так же, почему то в самом пути cmd (и не только) при компиляции программы русский язык тоже не правильно отображается, что мы только не перепробовали, чуть ли ни весь инет перерыли и даже на зарубежных сайтах искали, ничего не помогает, кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, можете помочь решить ее плиз

----------

